# Bell iPhone website



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

This prelaunch site went live this morning.
Bell Canada

I wonder how the rate plans will compare....

E.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
I don't know - but I'd expect the same old inferior, derogatory customer service and inferior coverage area and range that we have come to expect from Bell.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i thought it was interesting that they are asking for information - almost like they want to gauge the response level in order to prep their pricing?

i think it's good overall for all of us - competition is a good thing.

thanks for letting us know.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

So this will be a CDMA version of the iphone?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

johnnydee said:


> So this will be a CDMA version of the iphone?


No.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> So this will be a CDMA version of the iphone?


No, Belus has teamed up and upgraded to the world standard finally. Over the course of the next few years all the cdma handsets are going to be phased out, as the old analogue ones were when they switched to digital. 

Pricing is going to be a big factor for me on this.. Since they won't help me in any way with discounted pricing, it's going to hurt no matter what.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The site doesn't mention the 3G, just the 3GS. That may give Rogers a price advantage (especially given the back-orders on the 3GS). I think the dropping of exclusivity will significantly drive iPhone sales. A good thing too given the impending deluge of iPhone-like competitors.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I wonder if they're going to use the expansion into the GSM market as an excuse to charge higher rates.

In any case, Bell has always been the worst wireless service provider.. I'd like to see if they'll finally get their act together and improve in some key areas. Though, probably not.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

My suspicion is that Bell won't try to compete on price, but Telus will. 

Telus' pricing when they are trying to take a piece of a new market is usually very aggressive. When they moved into the Winnipeg market, they were offering plans that were a fraction of what the existing companies were offering here.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder what i should do? buy a new sealed in box iphone 3G 8Gb for $400.00 or wait to see what the prices from telus and bell is?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

iPhone handset prices are going to be the same as on Rogers: $100 for an iPhone 3G, $200 for a 16GB iPhone 3GS, and $300 for a 32GB iPhone 3GS. On contract, of course. If you're already on Bell/Telus and you don't qualify for an upgrade, then the prices will no doubt go up.

I've heard you'll still be able to use existing plans with Bell, but I'm worried: officially all but the top tier only gives bandwidth for mail, IM and the web, which clearly wouldn't do on an iPhone. But if it's $60 a month for 300 minutes and unlimited data for any app, that's a killer deal.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

kloan said:


> I wonder if they're going to use the expansion into the GSM market as an excuse to charge higher rates.
> 
> In any case, Bell has always been the worst wireless service provider.. I'd like to see if they'll finally get their act together and improve in some key areas. Though, probably not.


You've obviously not tried to use a Rogers phone in Newfoundland, Labrador or any part of NB thats not Moncton, Fredericton or Saint John.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'd be completely amazed if Bell did any sort of unlimited data.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

look what i found on ebay Bell Mobility iPhone 3G S , EXCLUSIVE. on eBay.ca (item 190341447231 end time 22-Oct-09 16:56:53 EDT)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

daniels said:


> look what i found on ebay Bell Mobility iPhone 3G S , EXCLUSIVE. on eBay.ca (item 190341447231 end time 22-Oct-09 16:56:53 EDT)


Did you report it as a total fraud?

eBay doesn't allow for "pre-orders." At all.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

DrewNL said:


> You've obviously not tried to use a Rogers phone in Newfoundland, Labrador or any part of NB thats not Moncton, Fredericton or Saint John.


nope, can't say i have.


----------



## Cbot (Jun 5, 2005)

Why didn't they do that sooner!!!


----------



## TheEvilDonut (Oct 17, 2009)

bsenka said:


> My suspicion is that Bell won't try to compete on price, but Telus will.
> 
> Telus' pricing when they are trying to take a piece of a new market is usually very aggressive. When they moved into the Winnipeg market, they were offering plans that were a fraction of what the existing companies were offering here.


I am wanting an iPhone very badly but just cannot afford a 65$+ monthly plan. I actually just transferred my 30$/month Telus contract to my father-in-law since I don't need a cell phone anymore as my company is providing me a (cheap) cell.

I don't make a lot of calls but the "always-connected" aspect of the iPhone is of great interest to me in regards to the apps, email and such. I have a new G3 iPod Touch but there aren't a whole lot of wi-fi hotspots near where I work...

I am hoping that the rates may go down a bit now that all three major carriers will have the iPhone.


----------



## teknokracy (Apr 8, 2003)

daniels said:


> look what i found on ebay Bell Mobility iPhone 3G S , EXCLUSIVE. on eBay.ca (item 190341447231 end time 22-Oct-09 16:56:53 EDT)


Like I said in another thread, you should wait and see if their new network even covers Maple Ridge... It's going to be cheaper to get a 3 year and the phone, just make sure you get a warranty. Rogers never told me about it and now I have a borked phone and not able to upgrade for another 10 months...


----------

